# Help pick my Christmas gift!



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So, my mom wants more ideas for me for Christmas. I thought I'd throw an opera on the list. I already own: La Boheme, Madama Butterfly, Suor Angelica, Fidelio, La Traviata, Nozze, Rusalka, and Turandot.

My main stipulations:

1) Price point of $35 dollars or less
2) Good studio recording of an album with libretto included. I am moving and starting a new job, so I don't have a lot of "watching" time. (Besides which I have several in my Netflix queue) So album over video. 
3) Baroque isn't to my taste so far. That definitely may change, but I'm not looking to explore that for now.

So, help me pick a wish list item or two! Go nuts! I'd also be open to good non-operatic classical vocal music. I just don't even know where to begin to explore there. I have enjoyed Gorecki's 3rd symphony if that gives you an idea of my tastes.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

My only claim to have any notice taken of me at all is that I'm one of the few people who shares your love of _Suor Angelica_. On that basis, here's my suggestion:










Available on Amazon US for $23.25 here. But if you go for it, make sure you get this, the original release, which has a libretto included in the booklet, and not the more recent re-release, which I believe hasn't. _Gramophone_ accords the set its highest accolade and describes it as 'a set to treasure'. _Penguin Guide_ rates it as 'a really exceptional issue on every count'. They're both right.

Youtube sample

Another youtube sample

(both of these are from a live performance at the Met (available on DVD), given here to illustrate the music, not the actual recording from the CD set)

Is there anything more exquisite than these in the whole of opera? Not for me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Another beautiful Puccini opera is Manon Lescaut










This will make even less of a dent in Mum's pocket (see here), and will even leave some change for this:


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I have and love the recordings that have already been recommended. But I have a few of my own suggestions:

L'amico Fritz by Mascagni with the young Pavarotti and Freni (off the beaten track).










Il Barbiere di Siviglia by Rossini (something to get you acquainted with bel canto operas)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well here is something a little more daring, Sonata.










I know that my suggestion is controversial. You did say we should go nuts! But to my deep surprise, I loved it! It is a very interesting, very compelling work. Very odd too, it was composed in the twelve tone system.
But I was fascinated from beginning to end.
I understand this is not the absolutely best version, but it's the version I got and like I said, I loved it.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Cool, I'll check out samples of all of these online. Thanks!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Cool, I'll check out samples of all of these online. Thanks!


I wouldn't advise you to do this for Moses und Aron.
The music is weird.
But together with the libretto, it makes lots of sense.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip  

I am enjoying some samples drone Eugene Onegin. What is a favored recording?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

You wished for an item or two. Guess, how easy it would be to suggest a hundred or two! Still, I'll try to refrain from giving any more suggestions, just to spare you and your mom from an impossible choice! I hope it will end happily!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I have this one and like it, particularly Hvorostovsky:










I know you don't want a DVD at this point, but if you ever change your mind I really recommend this one:










Check out the last scene on Youtube.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Considering that you have no German opera I'd suggest one of the following:

You could pick up this magnificent recent recording of Mozart's Magic Flute:










Or you could get Solti's recording of Wagner's _Das Rheingold_:










AND one of Strauss greatest operas:










or










both for less than $35 through Amazon.com secondary dealers... and any one of these recordings is among the best of the opera in question.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Well.... You have to love impulse buys . I just decided to treat myself to the Eugene Onegin recording, lol. Found or from an amazon seller in mint condition for about fifteen dollars after shipping!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm considering Porgy & Bess as well.


----------

